# Misdiagnosed?



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

I lost my baby to miscarriage in Dec 2005. I was reading in another forum about misdiagnosed miscarriage, and somebody provided the website: www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com.

I had never heard of this, and I'm so terrified that it happened to me!

Background: My OB was REALLY trigger-happy on the interventions. One time, she SUSPECTED a fibroid. We didn't know if it was there, and even if it was, we didn't know if it was cancerous. But based on the suspicion alone, she started trying to sell me on a hysterectomy.

Some time later, I was nine weeks pregnant, (obviously I didn't "buy" the hysterectomy), when I went in for a routine prenatal check-up. My OB (same one) performed a routine ultrasound and informed me that she could not detect a hb. She told me that the baby probably had been dead for one week, and that we should get "it" out as soon as possible because waiting could be harmful. The urgency that she conveyed worked, and she convinced me to schedule a D&C for the very next morning.

A year and a half later, DD was born out-of-hospital with a midwife attending the birth. By that time, I had studied up on all of the unnecessary interventions that so many OB's are prone to performing, usually because they espouse "defensive medicine," profitable interventions, and a superstitious faith in expensive technology.

I'm starting to wonder if what happened to me was little more than an unnecessary abortion! The what-if questions emerge about what would have happened had I let things take their natural course. What if my baby was alive??? Is there any knowledge or research of how often misdiagnosed miscarriage happens? Am I just agonizing unnecessarily?

On the positive side, I do have DD, the baby-love of my life, (and certainly not a "replacement" for the first). I also know all of the rational stuff, like how at the time, I made the best decision that I could given the knowledge and resources that I had. But grief doesn't know rationality.







: I just wish that I could process all of this. Thanks for hearing me out!


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow, I have never heard of this before, but sadly I'm not surprised.

I agree that there's no such thing as rationality in grief and I have been there w/ the what-if's. You just have to go through your process. I don't know that I have any great insight to share, but I did want to give you a







.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

It happened to me... And I'm so sorry that you're having these feelings. For us, I was a little over 6 weeks when 2 er doctors and an ob all told me that I would miscarry. The ob really pushed the d&c but, luckily, I didn't feel ready (and at that point he offered a prescription that would induce a miscarriage at home). I am now 31 weeks.. Anyway, I don't know how common it is but I do think that some doctors are way too intervention happy. I am now up/uc because of the whole experience (and a better understanding of my body and mind). Peace, mama.








:







:







:


----------



## swellmomma (Jan 1, 2004)

I have been misdiagnosised twice with impending m/c. First time with ds I was 14 weeks and started bleeding/cramping etc. They did an u/s and said he was small for dates and not growing right that "it" would not make it and that I was starting to m/c he is 9 years old now. The 2nd time was last year, I went for an u/s at 6 weeks to calm my nerves after having suffered my 6th m/c the year before(I found out I was pg 2 days before what should have been my due date). When the results came back they said the heart rate was too slow for the "fetus"-what is with dr's not calling it your baby- to survive and to prepare myself for teh impending m/c. SHe is now turning 3 months old. When I went back at 9 weeks for a followup and to book the d&c there was her hb strong and normal. I do think dr's are too quick to think the worst. I have never had a d&c, but based on my 2 "incidents" I think I would want another u/s a few weeks later to confirm if I didn't m/c on my own first.

I hope for your sake that the dr was not wrong, what a heartbreaking thing to be thinking about. I think with no hb at 9 weeks chances are it was not a misdiagnosis. In my above cases baby had a hb it was just slower than average at the time of scan and with #1 accompanied by other signs of m/c(cramping & Bleeding)


----------



## Sioko (Feb 3, 2007)

I believe that children, especially before they leave our bodies, are infinitely forgiving and loving. If there was a mistake, your child understands that and still loves you regardless. Our babies want us to be happy!

Bless you.


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

I posted that website. Try not to agonize over decisions from the past (easier said than done). I am thankful that I found that website . . . too late to help me in my last miscarriage. My last m/c was MISDIAGNOSED as a blighted ovum. I did suffer a subchorionic hematoma. Anyway, I was told that I was possibly missing the m/c b/c I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum. (1) too early to make a definite diagnosis (2) presence of yolk sac means fetus IS present Had I known that it was "just" a SCH, I'd have tried some herbs that are known to stop pregnancy bleeding. Oh well, woulda shoulda coulda.


----------

